# When is rough too rough...



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

So, I have eluded to the fact that I sometimes think that Betty is a bit too rough with Ted..but never having owned dogs before I just don't know what is ''normal''..I have glued a few video clips together ( hopefully) to give you a cross section of how they play / interact with each other as I thought it was important to show a balanced view of things ,so sorry the clip is a bit long..
Would be really interested to hear your comments ( good or bad) and I think it could really help other forum members who are getting poo number two in the near future!


http://youtu.be/NGoNn4_YlI4


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Looks perfectly normal to me


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

My first comment - how immaculate is your cream carpet??

They are so cute together!! As for is it too rough, I'm sure others can give better answers but Ted doesn't try to run away and looks to go back for more so he seems happy.

They are both so gorgeous.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

JulesB said:


> My first comment - how immaculate is your cream carpet??
> 
> They are so cute together!! As for is it too rough, I'm sure others can give better answers but Ted doesn't try to run away and looks to go back for more so he seems happy.
> 
> They are both so gorgeous.


Just don't look too closely...I should add they do not play like this all the time...this is it pretty much at it's worst...


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

They are both gorgeous Colin. Ted looks a calmer personality ... but it all looks normal to me. I noticed at the end it was Ted chasing Betty! And he looks happy, he's not cowering and his tail is up.

When Bess came home she wasn't much smaller than Maisie and she was the rougher one. I had to train her to leave Maisie alone on walks as it got a bit much and Maisie would cower and flatten herself to the ground when Bess approached at speed! They are very happy together now .... I think dogs sort it out themselves.

Lovely to see them having fun. S x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Colin, this all looks normal to me. Typical young dogs playing. If they were hurting each other you would hear a distinctive yelp and being younger I think Ted would run to you if he didn't like it. He lies there quite happily and in the indoor clip he is actually goading Betty to play with him. Just think, instead of nipping and biting at your ankles he's teething on Betty instead. Betty will let him know his place. I wouldn't worry about either of them. I met Karen for a walk last week and Obi and Weller were rolling around just like that with lots of growly noises too.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah Colin - I watched that with a big smile on my face! They look like the best of friends to me. That is exactly what I'm imagining it's going to be like with two. I'm expecting Biscuit to play just like Betty. Ted looks like he's enjoying it and seems to go back for more! Love the bit indoors on the carpet when they are touching each other's face. x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes,Ted is definitely the calmer of the two....but he will initiate play but not quite as often as Betty...he never looks in any distress etc and will always go back for more and never looks to us to rescue him...
He has grown so much in a couple of weeks ( I don't remember Betty growing so quickly) and he will be bigger than her for sure in no time so will be interesting to see how this changes the dynamics...
Anyway thanks for the replies...it helps put my mind at rest


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Colin - we looked after our friend's daughter's Yorkie on Friday/Saturday as she was getting married and didn't want to have to worry about her whilst it was all going on. Beau and Stella (Yorkie) played liked this most of the time they were in the garden but as Stella is that bit older than Beau plus used to playing with other dogs she didn't submit quite as much as Ted is doing and gave Beau a taste of her own medicine. I just think that Betty like Beau gets a bit over exhuberant at having someone to play with but as everyone has said (and I agree) Ted seems very happy with it all as would be running to you or yelping. Wait until he gets a bit bigger and he will be doing what Stella did with Beau and that is a taste of her own medicine which in the end resulted in Beau laying on her back whilst Stella stood on her! x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

colpa110 said:


> So, I have eluded to the fact that I sometimes think that Betty is a bit too rough with Ted..but never having owned dogs before I just don't know what is ''normal''


I would agree with you Colin that it is a bit intense and I would want to be able to intervene by calling them off each other to calm down. This is something I did often with Flo and Remy as you can see in movie 10 where Remy is 11 weeks old http://www.embees-cockapoos.co.uk/movies.html. Will Betty and Ted stop if you call them?


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

I'd say definitely normal behaviour x

You'll notice that they'll start using their mouths more while playing ( lots of clashing of teeth ) It can look aggressive sometimes and you do panic ( I did at first ) I'm now used to it x

And like clare mentioned you'll notice that ted won't be too mouthy with you as he'll be nipping on betty( poor betty) normal behaviour too x

My poor layla had her ears and legs chewed off during his teething stage (not literally )

So try not to panic xx


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

So cute! I think ted almost encourages play like that. He's funny when Betty has a chew. Bless him. Just keep an eye on it, you'll know when enough is enough!

That carpet is far too clean!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi colin when I first watched this I was saying "bold Betty get off Ted" she was def rough playing but then I had to laugh when she had the chew. Ted was well able and so vocal. Think he'll put her back in her box. 
They are So cute together. 
Defo time to start thinking about poo no 2 for me😉


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

This looks very normal, I think the intensity is due to them both young. It's the type of play you would get in a litter of puppies, as in no rules! A mother dog would not take that kind of behaviour for very long at all. So I do think it's perfectly normal, I also think it is worth you stepping in to gain control and authority over them.
You won't harm their play by interrupting, just the intensity of it. They both should learn you are in charge and if you think it's a bit OTT then just step in. They will soon settle I am sure. 
Love the fact he knows to have manners while Betty was eating her chew! Lots of barkin but no jumping on her. 

Weller and Obi were playing in this manner the other day, Weller LOVES Obi  very growly (Weller) lots of teeth but when I thought Weller was getting over excited, I told them to stop, which they did for about 2 seconds then went right back to it. Obi like Ted was also sat on a lot, poor thing as Weller is quite hefty.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone..on a positive note when I consider that things are getting out of hand as soon as I tell them to stop and clap my hands they both stop and come running over to me to see what I want..so I guess that can be considered as me being in control...but good to know I am on the right track.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Lolly and Millie play very intensely with lots of vocalisation from Millie. Julie and I were concerned like you when they were young so we had a session with a dog trainer. She said as long as the play is even - one dog chasing the other then they swap - one dog on top of the other and then they swap - then all is normal.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

flounder_1 said:


> Lolly and Millie play very intensely with lots of vocalisation from Millie. Julie and I were concerned like you when they were young so we had a session with a dog trainer. She said as long as the play is even - one dog chasing the other then they swap - one dog on top of the other and then they swap - then all is normal.


Thanks Janet, that's why I wanted to include the last bit of them in the house so you can see it is not all one way traffic!! I have actually noticed over the past few days that Betty seems a little less rough ( I think she is starting to realise that Ted is going to be bigger than her)


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

I think Ted is quite Feisty and a cheeky chap - he keeps going in for more and Betty Bossy Knickers is trying to restore order! All in fun - there was no crying! Clyde and his Razor sharp teeth really hurt Treacle at times - especially when he hung off her ears.
I think Ted is confident and you may find he is the dominant one as they grow!
I used to intervene at chosen intervals to show I was in charge 
and they did pause their play! 
The clashing teeth is the stage we are at and "chase me" which is so funny!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh I loved that video .... they are stunning .. 

Oh yes I should be commenting on the play lol ... similar play to Fudge and Picnic .. lots of mouthing, nipping from Fudge and mouthing from Picnic etc.. 

Maturity is a big thing with the type of play... my girls all play differently, Fudge nips and yaps, Picnic jumps, mouths with a silly half bark half growl noise and Honey chases and runs, bit of mouthing when playing chase but not into all that puppy play... 

You can stop their play when needed which is good and they look so happy with this play .. 

Oh need another look at the video


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Relieved that Betty is not a killer dog after all...but I suppose we do need to remember her nickname ....the breeder did not name her that for nothing!!!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Haha all looks normal to me too. As all the previous posts say, just have some kind of control on it. When Nacho plays with my dads cocker spaniel they are just like this - it was worrying when Nacho was a lot smaller and probably looks a little crazy cos Ted is so small - as you say this will soon change. Scooby will have a proper go at Nacho sometimes when Nacho does not know when to stop but he has never been hurt and is more like a warning 'get the hell off me you annoying 1 year old!' xx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

My two are exactly the same. They play like this a lot but Bonnie will let out an extremely loud yell when she has had enough, she makes it very clear. If Dexter doesn't stop he gets time out. By the way they are both gorgeous!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

First Colin, Your You tube clip is called large . On the right side of your clip are trailers offering other You Tube clips with Large in the title. Suffice to say it doesn't include the same sort of puppies, it did make me laugh 

As Janet said before, out two do play very intensely with Millie making all the noise (just like Betty). We were shown by the trainer how to intervene and use the command Enough with a loud clap. Janet was always better at this than me 

I use the command Enough in several instances, ie if Millie is over smelling some scent outside. She understands Enough. I've noticed recently that when Millie & Lolly are getting over excited now, we just have to say Enough and they do 

So although its very normal behaviour, its all down to how much noise and rough play you also want to tolerate. Don't be afraid to break them up sometimes, that way they may learn there is a time and place for rough play.


----------



## SPCnut (Apr 25, 2012)

How stinkin' cute are they???


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

looks fairly normal to me - Scamp barks at Rascal when he wants to play just like Ted was doing !
Loved the way Betty was sharing her chew - Rascal always gives a warning growl to Scamp over food, toys are ok though.
I used to give either one of mine timeout when they were younger if I felt things were getting a bit rough - actually Scamp still has timeout every now and again !


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

SPCnut said:


> How stinkin' cute are they???



Very stinkin cute!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

They are just so
Cute together, Ted looks like he's perfectly capable of fighting his own corner . Especially love the inside footage with Betty calmly enjoying her chew and Ted DESPERATE to play with his big sis ... Lovely x


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Colin, they look like they are having loads of fun- i LOVE the way Betty lays on him!! I bet you when he is much bigger than her he still lays on the ground and lets her beat him up!! Wise man!!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow gorgeous i love seeing dogs play fighting i think Teds quite chilled and very cute.
All looks normal to me ,Buddy can be quite full on when he plays but he seems to know how far he can go with his friends ,with some he's very full on and they give it back with others who just cant be bothered he leaves them alone.

It seems to me Betty loves her new brother very much and they are both enjoying each others company.


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi Colin
I have no idea whether it's normal or not but I sure enjoyed watching your video. They look as if they are having such fun digging in the garden. Love the contrast in colour of the two of them. Your garden looks really nice too.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> First Colin, Your You tube clip is called large . On the right side of your clip are trailers offering other You Tube clips with Large in the title. Suffice to say it doesn't include the same sort of puppies, it did make me laugh
> 
> As Janet said before, out two do play very intensely with Millie making all the noise (just like Betty). We were shown by the trainer how to intervene and use the command Enough with a loud clap. Janet was always better at this than me
> 
> ...



OMG - I hadn't even noticed....i was just proud of myself that I managed to download the clip...not even sure how it got that title - you know me and technology don't get on


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Amh59 said:


> Hi Colin
> I have no idea whether it's normal or not but I sure enjoyed watching your video. They look as if they are having such fun digging in the garden. Love the contrast in colour of the two of them. Your garden looks really nice too.


My garden is a wreck..building work is starting (hopefully)in a couple of weeks hence the ''trench'' and mud piles!! The bit of the garden where Ted is playing with the bottle used to be a really lovely pond but we had to fill in it as Betty kept jumping in it!!! Oh well, there is always next year!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank - you all for your honest replies...as ever you lot are the best!!

Although it is all a bit mad and manic at the moment i am absolutely loving it... my worst fear was that they were not going to interact and just ignore each other...at least I dont think i need to worry about that!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

No danger of that Colin! I think Betty realises how Ted is going to be much bigger than her and is trying to tell him by her methods, "it doesn't matter how much bigger than me you get Pipsqueak, I will ALWAYS be in charge, got it"


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> No danger of that Colin! I think Betty realises how Ted is going to be much bigger than her and is trying to tell him by her methods, "it doesn't matter how much bigger than me you get Pipsqueak, I will ALWAYS be in charge, got it"


I think you are right...BBK rules OK!!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

When's the big outdoor walk going to be. Looking forward to walking with your two.

FYI I'm not very techy either  It just made me laugh at what the internet can throw up


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> When's the big outdoor walk going to be. Looking forward to walking with your two.
> 
> FYI I'm not very techy either  It just made me laugh at what the internet can throw up


Had a sneaky little walk outside last night...I was told that as long as you stay away from water and High streets where there may be rats then it is pretty safe. He should be ''properly''safe by the weekend - had intended to take them both to the Wendover meet but forecast is for rain all day


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Good for you, bet he enjoyed it. Weather not good on Sunday, Saturday better. But according to my weather app, which is pretty reliable, its getting better on Sunday. Yesterday is was dire, today it's less dire. I recon by Saturday it will be on and off showers. I'll try and arrange it.

Can't make it myself, girlie weekend away


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Good for you, bet he enjoyed it. Weather not good on Sunday, Saturday better. But according to my weather app, which is pretty reliable, its getting better on Sunday. Yesterday is was dire, today it's less dire. I recon by Saturday it will be on and off showers. I'll try and arrange it.
> 
> Can't make it myself, girlie weekend away


That's a shame...we will have to catch up soon...

Hope your weather app is right!!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Loved the You tube clip once I got past the busty ladies!!! Anyway hope Hattie and Minton get along like that I have told Hattie she cannot chew Minton like a soft toy but Pat (breeder) says he is very confident and beefy (for that read large!) so I guess she will cope. How do you keep your carpet that clean! Market your method you could retire on the profits!


----------



## Clare100 (Apr 25, 2012)

Daisy does exactly the same. Although her playmate Dylan is a very large lab. I do get a bit worried that he may hurt her with all the mad running and rough pay however if I'm honest she gives as good as she gets if not more...


----------



## JacobLoveCockapoo (Jun 24, 2012)

Omg....they're super cute!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I love it  they are so cute together, obvious a wise choice, they are a perfect pair!


----------

